# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Chuck Vogelpohl is a stud

## bigokie

Well I've been doing the wide chain suspended gm's. Well I worked up pretty heavy on these and thought I was kind of a hoss. Well I proved myself wrong today by doing rounded back narrow stance sus gm's. These are tough as shit. I warmed up and started up. 

I went, 135x3, 225x3, 315x0. I was trying to find what the fuck was wrong and backed down to 135 again. Started back up and got to 275x1. I couldn't believe it. Tried 295 and couldn't get it. 

I don't know exactly how high the bar was, just a little over 40". But when I was under the bar in the start position my hips were higher than my shoulders, that's how low it was. I thought for sure I could get 405-455...Not even close..

If anyone is trying to find something to shock them...Give these a chance and prepare to be humbled!

Later

----------


## Jagermeister

are you doing them off chains?

and why is chuck a stud? is he known for doing allot of weight with this exercise? 


Jager

----------


## musc2002pa

I've done these at 33" with a wide stance, never tried them close stance. Not sure what chuck could do on these, but I am sure its A LOT.

Chad T.
www.CarolinaPower.com

----------


## bigokie

Chuck did over 700 on these four years ago, no telling what he could do now?! These are tough on me, I'm about 6'5" and it's hard getting that low and having power to get these up.

----------


## solidj55

Sorry to ask this but what is up with that picture Jagermeister?

----------


## deciever

i did regular GM's today, and got 195 x 1 without a belt going almost so my back was parallel.. imagine what chuck could do.. whatta studd

----------


## Jagermeister

solidj55, that picture is of Vasily Alexeyev, the great russian lifter. It is a picture of him doing clean+jerks in the river, one of his exercises he did.


Question:
on the round back gm's, do you let the bar roll up onto your upper traps?
or do you keep the weight low on your back?



Jager

----------


## bigokie

Well, you should try to keep it as low as possible. I found that I have to put it just a bit lower than where it would be for a squat. This turned out to be the most comfortable position.

----------


## powerlifterjay

i did these but shouldr width and wider. I think i am arched too. BUt tdam it sounds tough. Chuck is indeed a stud!

----------


## benchmonster

No truer words were ever spoken bigokie.

I did close stance GM's one week after doing wide stance GM's going up to 625. Felt decently manly after that, but got horrendously humbled by the close stance at the same height. 

I think I have repressed the memory of the pathetically light number, cause I can't think of it at the moment, but I beleive it was about half what I had done the week before, and only an inch or two lower than the week prior. 

B.

----------


## bigokie

Mine was quite a bit lower, but I still figured I was good for 405. NOPE. Very humbling exercise!

----------


## bigokie

Well added insult to injury today. Did band Gm's with green band. I did 3x10. I held each rep at the top and squeezed hard for 10 seconds. Now my back hurts like hell. So much fun!

----------


## Jagermeister

How did you do the green band GM'S?

did you just run the band over your shoulders and stand on it?


Jag

----------


## bigokie

Yes. Just over shoulders and stood on the bottom. Did them with a pause at top to really fry lower back. Worked good.

----------


## DEADLIFT FREAK

I did these yesterday after deads. I went from 39" and used my conventional dead stance which is very narrow(heels about 3" part max). I got up 225 for 2 sets of 3, but I am like a foot shorter than you, lol. I would need to have the bar suspended at about 12" to equal what you went through. :P

----------

